# Found a Weighbridge in Newbury, Berkshire



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I found a really handy weighbridge in Newbury today, details as follows:

Sims Metal, Turnpike Industrial Estate, Turnpike Lane, Newbury, Berkshire, RG13 2QR

Telephone 01635 32117

I have entered their details into the database.

Roger


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for entering up , Roger. Anybody else finding a public weighbridge please enter up the details. Every little bit helps (with no apologies to Tesco)


----------



## Howie and Jan silver (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, is this weighbridge still there? I cannot find using this postcode. Thanks


----------

